# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  ليش ما بنحكيعن خريجين الجامعات الاخرى؟

## الزغول

ليش ما بنهني خريجين الجامعات الاخرى غير كلية الحصن مع احترامي ؟
انا خريج قديم من الهاشميه (2005)
عشان هيك بحكي لحالي مبارك تخرجي وانجازاتي بعد التخرج 
مباااااااااااااااااااارك تخرج الكل من كل الجامعات  والى الامام

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*ما حد حكى انه ممنوع نهني خرجي الجامعات الاخرى !!!!!!*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اخي الكريم,,

هذا القسم اسمه نادي الخريجين وما اسمه نادي خريجين كلية الحصن, ابوابنا مفتوحه لجميع طلاب الجامعات الاردنيه فحياك الله بينا .

تحياتي,,

عمار قسايمه
مشرف منتديات في الحصن نلتقي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه صح الموضوع عن كل خرجيي الجامعات الاردنية والعربية كمان .

----------


## رمثاوي نف

الخريـــجين من جميع الكليات والجامعات الاردنية من افضل حال من دول اخرى 
كلية الحصن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الخريـــجين من جميع الكليات والجامعات الاردنية من افضل حال من دول اخرى 
> كلية الحصن


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

